# Ricky's lawn renovation - Fall 2021 Renovation



## rickyracer (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone!
My name is Ricky and I am a new homeowner inspired by the beautiful lawns in this community.
The home I moved into was unkempt so i had quite a bit of work to do before I could even seed! But I did experiment in 1 patch of land and got hooked!

The little plot of grass you see is 100% *** from General Seed Company in Canada.. seeded in May 2021 while I was renovating the rest of the lawn, as an experiment. Now I am hooked!

The renovation all over includes:
Aeration
Heavy layer of compost to revive the soil
Heavy layer of Topsoil
Grass Seeds
Peat Moss

Unfortunately, the 100% *** seed I purchased from GSC is sold out everywhere! The best I could find now for the labour day overseed is a mixture of 50% ***, 20% Creeping Red Fescue, and 30% Perennial Ryegrass

I hope it comes out as nice as the last little plot did. I am worried about the willow tree shading over the area, BUT.. it is facing south, and still gets some sun shining through the branches all day.

Nice to meet you all, this is a learning journey for me, and I don't expect success in my first season, but just wanted some nice grass for the dog and kids to enjoy!

What I was working with before: 

























After Pics (Labour Day 2021)


----------



## rickyracer (Sep 7, 2021)

3 weeks update...
very patchy and i can see KBG germination coming up across the board, weather is getting chilly however. Hopefully some roots that can hold over during the winter until next spring!

Overall, happy with the progress


----------



## rickyracer (Sep 7, 2021)

Got my first cut in today, 4 weeks post seeding... been pulling lots of weeds. but the grass is coming in nicely thanks to lots of rain


----------



## rickyracer (Sep 7, 2021)

lesson learned - wish i killed my new topsoil before seeding...to combat the weeding


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Welcome! Nice intro and fantastic results for what looks like a pretty shady area!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

jskierko said:


> Welcome! Nice intro and fantastic results for what looks like a pretty shady area!


^+1!!


----------

